# new membership



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there, I am introducing myself on the forum. I am also a breeder of several varieties of hamsters ( for 3 years now) and also show, raise and train great danes. I've had many breeds of dogs over the years. (since I was 16 years old!) I am an AKC judge of dogs and own 3 great dane champions. Anyway, I just recently discovered that I also like mice. I love all the colors and coat types they come in. A friend gave me a long haired broken black doe. I liked her so much I decided I just had to have a brindle since I have brindle great danes. In looking for my brindle mouse that is when I actually found all the different colors and satins etc. So now I have several more. But I am VERY new to the world of mice and must say I was not as prepared as I should have been for as different as they are from hamsters. So I have MANY questions. I have always loved the genetics aspect of breeding hamsters and I now understand how difficult mouse genetics are and it seems that anything can produce anything! VBG So please bear with me and my questions about colors and breeding and all the things that come with it.

Karen
Hillcrest Hamsters


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Hillcrest

:welcome1

I hope you enjoy our forums!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice to meet you, sounds like you love giant and miniscule creatures alike! We also have an 'other pets' section if you'd like to post photos of your great danes (I love blue great danes) and hamsters.


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, my friends all tease me about having giant dogs and small critters! But I love them all. In breeding dogs, making advances are slow because of how slow they are to mature and everything else involved. So it has taken me 20 years to get 5-6 generations of dogs. But I can get that a lot quicker with the hamsters and will be able to with the mice I assume. So it's nice to have my hand in breeding when not breeding the dogs! I am planning a litter of danes in the VERY near future. Just waiting for her to come in season. If anyone wants to go check out my doggy website it is called Danemarkdanes.com.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## bakerlady (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to meet you. I checked out your website, what beautiful danes you have!!! I had a dane several years back and would love to get another one. What a wonderful breed.


----------

